# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Andrea Mano

## Albo

*Andrea Mano, Skulptori i tre akademive në një monografi*


Një monografi për jetën e veprën e artistit të njohur, skulptorit të merituar Andrea Mano është tashmë në duart e lexuesve shqiptarë. Miq e të afërm, kolegë të tij e studiues të ndryshëm ishin mbledhur mesditën e djeshme, në një ceremoni promovimi në mjedise të Muzeut Historik Kombëtar në kryeqytet, për të nderuar kontributin e këtij artisti, që është njëkohësisht themelues i shkollës shqiptare të skulpturës. Është pikërisht studentja e tij Suzana Varvarica Kuka e cila ka bërë të mundur realizmin e kësaj vepre të plotë, në të cilën përmblidhet jeta e vepra e skulptorit Mano. Ai ndërtoi në atelienë tonë një atmosferë, punë akademike të përbashkët, të ngritur nën respektin e kohës së seancave mësimore. Ajo kishte vetëm një kuptim, punën tonë si studentë dhe punën e pedagogout Andrea mbi dhuntitë tona profesionale. Ai mundohej të trajtonte qetësisht në bisedat tona të përhershme mësimore referimin mbi pikat e larta të volumeve, të kërkimit korrekt të tipareve individuale të portretit apo edhe të trupit, ngjashmërinë dhe mbulesën ndjesore sipërfaqësore. Prof. Andrea kishte një vrull të brendshëm një të qeshur të gëzuar. Ai do të mbetet në kujtesën tonë si një nga pedagogët e këndshëm, që diti t`i respektojë studentët e tij. Pedagogu im ishte një figurë njerëzore dhe shumë simpatike. Ai me mua ka komunikuar shumë mirë dhe unë nuk do t`i harroj kurrë ngacmimet e bukura e shoqërore të tjerëve kur më thonin vajza e profesor Andreas- kështu e kujton pedagogun e saj vetë autorja e këtij libri Suzana Varvarica Kuka. E ndërkohë që të tjerë miq të tij do të shprehin kujtimet e tyre gjatë jetës artistike të përbashkët me këtë figurë të madhe të artit dhe skulpturës në Shqipëri. Në kujtimet e të gjithëve ai do të ngelet skulptori i merituar dhe pedagagogu i respektuar e i nderuar mes kolegëve e studentëve të tij. Hektor Dule, skulptor profesor i Akademisë së Arteve në Tiranë tha se Një skulptor që sillte përvojë të përsosur prej tri akademive me emër, skulptor realist me bagazh teorik të admirueshëm, njohës i thellë i metodikës, gdhendës i shkëlqyer i materialeve të forta. I guximshëm për të ruajtur masat e mëdha e të mbyllura me një vizatim të thellë realist, duke sjellë fizionomi karakteresh dhe portrete të admirueshme. Andrea zë një vend qytetar dhe të nderuar në skulpturën shqiptare. Jam i nderuar që një kohë kam qenë student i tij dhe më vonë kolegu i tij në profesion dhe në mësimdhënie-përfundoi fjalën e tij. Muntaz Dhrami, skulptor, profesor i Akademisë së Arteve në Tiranë shprehu se, Në formimin e shkollës së skulpturës shqiptare krahas emrave të Odhise Paskalit, Janaq Paços, Kristina Koljakës, Sabri Tuçit, Llazar Nikollës etj, emri i Andrea Manos është mjaft i evidentuar. Të dukshëm e bën këtë emër kontributi i tij në realizmin e disa monumenteve të rëndësishëm e me vlera, një numër i madh kompozimesh dhe veçanërisht një galeri portretesh të njerëzve të shquar, intelektualë e punëtorë. Ai zotëronte mjete të larta profesionale, një vizatim realist të fortë, një ndjesi të admirueshme në plasticitetin e formave të portreteve e të kompozimeve. Ai ishte besnik i idealeve të veta artistike.

Albania

----------

